# Lee Rienour's latest CD Rhythm sessions



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your looking for two great CDs of Jazz/blues/rock you need to get both Lee Riteours latest CDs "6 String theory" and "Rhythm sessions" Both are fantastic! 6String theory won best guitar album of the year last year and his most recent release, Rhythm sessions" is just as good. Great demo material with lots of dynamics.
Here is a sample:

http://youtu.be/jyQjp0uztQM


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> If your looking for two great CDs of Jazz/blues/rock you need to get both Lee Riteours latest CDs "6 String theory" and "Rhythm sessions" Both are fantastic! 6String theory won best guitar album of the year last year and his most recent release, Rhythm sessions" is just as good. Great demo material with lots of dynamics.
> Here is a sample:
> 
> http://youtu.be/jyQjp0uztQM




Even with the lo-fi YouTube sample rate, it sounds like a nicely-done recording. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

